# Benachrichtigung zum Übermittlungsstatus



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe Post bekommen von [[email protected]]. Der Betreff lautet *"Benachrichtigung zum Übermittlungsstatus"*. Der Text lautet:  

*Dies ist eine automatisch erstellte Benachrichtigung über den Zustellstatus.

Übermittlung an folgende Empfänger fehlgeschlagen.

*

Auch hat die Nachricht zwei Anhänge.

*Was hat das zu bedeuten?*

_ e-mail-addis gelöscht, da es sich u.U um real existierende Adressen handelt 
laut Nutzungsregeln ist das Posten von E-mail-Adressen  untersagt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/mod _


----------



## stieglitz (4 Juni 2004)

Diese Mails werden wahrscheinlich vom Wurm Sober.G erzeugt.
Der sucht sich auf den befallenen Systemen wahllos E-Mail Adressen zusammen und sendet von dort, mit gefakten Absendern, wieder Massenmails. 
Deine Adresse ist wohl auf einem der befallenen Rechnern hinterlegt gewesen.
Die Dinger einfach löschen und ja nicht auf eventuelle Anhänge klicken.

Mach Dich mal hier schlau über Antiverensoftware und Spamfilter.
Schönen Tag noch
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------

